# Help finding 8" drawer slides



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

We decided to put our desktop PC in a nook of the living room for occasional use, unfortunately there is little space, so i had to go "low profile". The drawer shelf is intended to go a few inches below the upper shelf and will have the same outer contour so that there are two identical lines when the drawer is closed.

in my newbie ways i was overanxious to get to building and failed to locate a drawer slide before hand. I was hoping to put a detent out slide on here for the keyboard tray.

The top is 11" deep. The supporting sides have 8 3/4" available depth.

I have found exactly (1) 8" drawer slide, not a detent out.

any suggestions on where I can locate a drawer slide of how to make one?

thanks!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

blurry said:


> We decided to put our desktop PC in a nook of the living room for occasional use, unfortunately there is little space, so i had to go "low profile". The drawer shelf is intended to go a few inches below the upper shelf and will have the same outer contour so that there are two identical lines when the drawer is closed.
> 
> in my newbie ways i was overanxious to get to building and failed to locate a drawer slide before hand. I was hoping to put a detent out slide on here for the keyboard tray.
> 
> ...


Hi Pascal - Looks like a good candidate for sliding dovetails for drawer slides


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Many have errors trying to use the sliding dovetails but a T & G works very well and is a easy way to get the job done..
Or
You can just a buy a lift and lock setup from Rockler..
========


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

wow, I had to google the dovetail slide - that is slick! not sure I'm ready to tackle that yet! I'm going to check around some more for an 8" slilde kit Starting to think I should have gone center under drawer slide. kind-off hard now that the desk is together...


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Can you cut down a longer slide? Sliding dovetails are no problem with a router table and fence. Use a straight bit to hog out the waste then use the dovetail bit to cut the dovetails.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Woodworker's Hardware has 8-inch full-extension ball bearing slides: KV 4100 series, and their economy full-extension slide is 9 3/4-inches long. There may other slides there to choose from, but I have to get back to work now.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A couple of photos of a double dovetail with the Incra Ultra jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

Did you know it can be done with the OP 3/8" spacer jigs, don't need a high end fixture to get the job done...done for peanuts with the OP jig and it's always dead on. 

Spacer Fence - Oak-Park.com
=========



Mike Wingate said:


> A couple of photos of a double dovetail with the Incra Ultra jig.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Bob, It's just what I had close to hand. A 2 minute job, but dimensions were not that critical.


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

Love those dovetail slides. I'll have to work on building some down the road. For now I just put in an upper and lower rail to slide on. The rails are removable which will allow replacement with and under drawer dovetail slide down the road 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

As you know the sliding dovetail is not a easy one to get right, but with a playing card (cheap thing again) the dovetail will work easy and slide free..just needs a little offset I have the lite Incra jig also but it's PITA most of the time to get that little space that one need for the sliding dovetail..  not to say anything about moving the fence all the time.. 


=======



Mike Wingate said:


> Bob, It's just what I had close to hand. A 2 minute job, but dimensions were not that critical.


----------

